

Ask HN: How much to work at HP - cobookman

Quick poll.  How much would you need to be paid to accept a job at HP.  100k, 150k, 300k,...etc.
======
S4M
What's special with HP?

------
onedev
I'd do it for 250k + bonuses.

------
zerr
In which office? (state/city)

